# Ez Lube Bearings



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Greetings,
I am getting the rig ready for this season, and notice I have ez lube bearings on my wheels. The manual states turn the drum while appying grease, which suggests it needs to be suspended. Do any of you do this when "greasing up" the bearings? Thoughts/suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I lift my axle to the point it picks the trailer up with the wheels barely off the ground. I then stick a jack stand beside the jack, just in case. If you are greasing your axle bearings, you might want to take this opportunity to replace the rubber bearing covers. You can pick them up for less than a dollar and they do tend to rot over time. It keeps your wheels cleaner.

Reverie


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I guess it depends on how much grease is already in the space between the bearings. I hand packed mine last year and know that there isn't a lot of surplus grease in the void so I gave it 5 or 6 pumps with the wheels on the ground. I know that with hand packing the right way and only 4500 miles since greasing, this is probably not even necessary but I was greasing the pivots on the springs anyway so I just did it.
Bob


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Reverie said:


> I lift my axle to the point it picks the trailer up with the wheels barely off the ground. I then stick a jack stand beside the jack, just in case. If you are greasing your axle bearings, you might want to take this opportunity to replace the rubber bearing covers. You can pick them up for less than a dollar and they do tend to rot over time. It keeps your wheels cleaner.
> 
> Reverie


 Are you referring to the black rubber covers that one removes to get to the grease point?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Always raise the wheel to allow it to be rotated during greasing. If you do not you have a higher risk of pushing grease past the back seal.


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Always raise the wheel to allow it to be rotated during greasing. If you do not you have a higher risk of pushing grease past the back seal.


so, what's the best way to do this - hook the rig up to the truck, then lift the axles one at a time?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just did it this weekend. Jack up one wheel at a time. No need to hook up, just make sure the other wheels are chocked. While the wheel is off the ground (and supported with jack stands just in case...







) crawl under and adjust the brakes.


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Just did it this weekend. Jack up one wheel at a time. No need to hook up, just make sure the other wheels are chocked. While the wheel is off the ground (and supported with jack stands just in case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What??? How do I adjust the brakes? Work is never done ...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

caseyclan said:


> Just did it this weekend. Jack up one wheel at a time. No need to hook up, just make sure the other wheels are chocked. While the wheel is off the ground (and supported with jack stands just in case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What??? How do I adjust the brakes? Work is never done ...
[/quote]

Instructions

To confirm your suspicion, NO, I don't think it is ever done


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Just did it this weekend. Jack up one wheel at a time. No need to hook up, just make sure the other wheels are chocked. While the wheel is off the ground (and supported with jack stands just in case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What??? How do I adjust the brakes? Work is never done ...
[/quote]

Instructions

To confirm your suspicion, NO, I don't think it is ever done








[/quote]
Nathan,
Thanks for the link. Just curious - how does one know if the brakes i have are self-adjusting? Also, does the manual show how to properly jack the trailer up? If so, I may have missed it.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

caseyclan said:


> I lift my axle to the point it picks the trailer up with the wheels barely off the ground. I then stick a jack stand beside the jack, just in case. If you are greasing your axle bearings, you might want to take this opportunity to replace the rubber bearing covers. You can pick them up for less than a dollar and they do tend to rot over time. It keeps your wheels cleaner.
> 
> Reverie


 Are you referring to the black rubber covers that one removes to get to the grease point?
[/quote]

Yes, indeedy. You can pick up replacements pretty cheap, at an Autoparts Store.

Reverie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

caseyclan said:


> Just did it this weekend. Jack up one wheel at a time. No need to hook up, just make sure the other wheels are chocked. While the wheel is off the ground (and supported with jack stands just in case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What??? How do I adjust the brakes? Work is never done ...
[/quote]

Instructions

To confirm your suspicion, NO, I don't think it is ever done








[/quote]
Nathan,
Thanks for the link. Just curious - how does one know if the brakes i have are self-adjusting? Also, does the manual show how to properly jack the trailer up? If so, I may have missed it.
[/quote]
Guess I never thought about that one. I just assumed they were the old cheap manual adjustment ones and went ahead and adjusted them...








Honestly, I hadn't read the instructions recently as I've been adjusting trailer brakes for 8 years now. When I went back, I realized that those instructions I linked to weren't that good. I'll look and see if I can find a better set. Otherwise maybe someone else can post a set or a link









As for jacking, I put the jack under the leaf spring where it runs under the axle. I know they say to jack up on the frame, but then I have to put the bottle jack on a block, and that makes me nervous, especially if I am under the thing.









Oh also, just get the tire off the ground and then don't go under the axle. That way, worst case and the trailer falls, it won't be able to get you (assuming the wheels are installed...)


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Just did it this weekend. Jack up one wheel at a time. No need to hook up, just make sure the other wheels are chocked. While the wheel is off the ground (and supported with jack stands just in case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What??? How do I adjust the brakes? Work is never done ...
[/quote]

Instructions

To confirm your suspicion, NO, I don't think it is ever done








[/quote]
Nathan,
Thanks for the link. Just curious - how does one know if the brakes i have are self-adjusting? Also, does the manual show how to properly jack the trailer up? If so, I may have missed it.
[/quote]
Guess I never thought about that one. I just assumed they were the old cheap manual adjustment ones and went ahead and adjusted them...








Honestly, I hadn't read the instructions recently as I've been adjusting trailer brakes for 8 years now. When I went back, I realized that those instructions I linked to weren't that good. I'll look and see if I can find a better set. Otherwise maybe someone else can post a set or a link









As for jacking, I put the jack under the leaf spring where it runs under the axle. I know they say to jack up on the frame, but then I have to put the bottle jack on a block, and that makes me nervous, especially if I am under the thing.









Oh also, just get the tire off the ground and then don't go under the axle. That way, worst case and the trailer falls, it won't be able to get you (assuming the wheels are installed...)
[/quote]
Nathan,
Do you happen to know the part number for those black outside seals _ I plan to stop by the store today to pick some up.

Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

caseyclan said:


> Nathan,
> Do you happen to know the part number for those black outside seals _ I plan to stop by the store today to pick some up.
> 
> Thanks


I haven't replaced mine. They are 2 years old and in good condition.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Yes, indeedy. You can pick up replacements pretty cheap, at an Autoparts Store.


Nick, you must know some better stores than I do, because I went all over town looking for a couple. I finally had to get CampingTime to order me some. Of course, that poses the question as to why CampingTime didn't stock any to begin with, seeing as how a large number of the trailers they were selling had 4 per trailer. I am sure I wasn't the first person to ever lose one, as the hubs can become pressurized from the heat, and they will literally pop off.

Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I picked mine up in a four pack at Northern Hydraulic last year. I think they were about $4 for all four. This is a standard replacement item for shops that lube chassies. I imagine you should be able to pick them up at Autozone or similar...

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I picked mine up in a four pack at Northern Hydraulic last year. I think they were about $4 for all four. This is a standard replacement item for shops that lube chassies. I imagine you should be able to pick them up at Autozone or similar...
> 
> Reverie


Nope. I tried Autozone, Advance, O'Reillys, NAPA, etc. Nobody had them.
So where is this Northern Hydraulic place?

Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

On 41 in Marietta, between the North Loop and The Big Chicken. They are also available on-line at Northern Tool & Equipment. They are called "Lube Caps". I don't see them in their online cataloge but they are also available through Deltran in a variety of colors.

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I did a little searching, and see eTrailer.com sells them also.

Bob


----------



## jimhurley (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm currently the owner of a 2005 Jayco Eagle that I'm thinking about trading in on a new 2007 Outback Sidney 30RLS. When I purchased the Eagle the salesman told me in the pre-flight that I should lube the wheels every 2500 miles and I should only use two pumps. I've followed his instructions and have had no problems in about 10,000 miles. Also the brakes are supposed to be adjusted every 3000 miles, I missed that point and didn't have them done until I had about 8700 miles on it. The service man said they needed very little adjustment. Remember brake wear is very dependent on brake use.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Reverie[/quote]
Are you referring to the black rubber covers that one removes to get to the grease point?
[/quote]

Yes, indeedy. You can pick up replacements pretty cheap, at an Autoparts Store.

Reverie
[/quote]

Aw! I wish I had read this post earlier. I just ordered two of those caps from Dexter Axle and it cost me $12.95 to get them to my door!

Also, can someone tell me how to get the drum off to inspect the brake pads? I was greasing the hubs and could not get the drum off.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Read here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://dexteraxle.com/i/u/1080235/f/6-8K_S...arings_2-08.pdf


----------

